# Solid blinking light



## Bojan087 (May 29, 2006)

The deal here is, that when i put the turn signal "left or right" the light is solid so i am not sure what is the cause of that. When i push open on the keyless entry the turn signals work. any help would be great


----------



## Dan0384 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Solid blinking light (Bojan087)*

Not totally sure about this because I'm new to Audis (and modern cars as well) but on several cars i've owned, this happened when either a bulb or a flasher unit went out. (obviously not the bulb issue since you can see them when you use the key fob.) Can someone back me up on this?


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: Solid blinking light (Bojan087)*

do they work when you turn on the hazards? If not then you just need the new relay.


----------



## Bojan087 (May 29, 2006)

*Re: Solid blinking light (frankinstyn)*

yea they work with the hazard lights on. also when the turn signal is on the turn signal is solid from the inside and outside


----------



## Dan0384 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Solid blinking light (Bojan087)*

aren't there different relays that control the turn-signals vs. the hazards? (even though they both control the same lights.)


----------



## Bojan087 (May 29, 2006)

*Re: Solid blinking light (Dan0384)*

thats what im trying to find out along with any step by step instructions


----------



## Bojan087 (May 29, 2006)

*Re: Solid blinking light (Bojan087)*

any help?


----------

